# Would you consider yourself an HSP?



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

An HSP is a highly sensitive person...

*HSP checklist*

*Information of hihgly sensitive people*

I think it would be really interesting to see how the different temperaments score on this and what they about it...
Thank you


----------



## tinker683 (Nov 29, 2009)

I scored 18, which means I fit the bill.

So do I get a T-shirt?


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

Isfj - 20


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

ISFJ - 9, I didn't find any statement particularly striking but there was some truth to some of them.


----------



## saslou (Sep 14, 2009)

Esfj ... 8


----------



## tskim (Mar 2, 2010)

ESTJ - 4

interesting!


----------



## Born2Blossom (Apr 21, 2010)

Isfj....18


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

ISFJ, 15. I think I am rather sensitive. I don't like loud places because then I can't hear things I want to be hearing.


----------



## Ineffable (Oct 15, 2009)

Awww...this thread doesn't exist in the other temperament types! I have no INFP poll option! Well, this is the SJ forum.

Anyway, I'm a whopping 22 on that test. Oy vey.


----------



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

Ineffable said:


> Awww...this thread doesn't exist in the other temperament types! I have no INFP poll option! Well, this is the SJ forum.
> 
> Anyway, I'm a whopping 22 on that test. Oy vey.


It does exist, it does exist
in the NFs' forum
http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-temperament-forum-dreamers/18216-you-highly-sensitive-person.html

INFJs even have their own thread


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

ESFJ - 10 

And I was iffy on a few of them.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

ISFJ- 18. Even without the test, I would have said that I am a highly sensitive person though.


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

INFJ - 23. It was also obvious to me even before the test that I'm an HSP.


----------



## fishier3000 (Apr 3, 2010)

ISFJ, 15 I guess?


----------



## restlessdiesels (Jul 5, 2010)

ISFJ, 25. And I'm very "shy" and have AvPD (similar to social anxiety) so that makes sense.


----------



## Tanigi (Sep 25, 2010)

ISTJ, and I scored 18.

There were one or two iffy ones that I left unchecked, though.


----------



## hpr (Sep 11, 2010)

I am an ISFJ and scored 27 :tongue:, so yeah even without the test I knew that I'm definately a highly sensitive person. That test for parents to evaluate their children was even more spot on, at least for me at the toddler-age. Though I'm definately not a perfectionist, I do like to do things properly, but I'm just pretty lazy...


----------

